# My cherubs new water arm



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Didn't like the stubby thing it came with, it gets your hands too hot when holding the tap, and it gets the machine in a mess.

Michael at fun in a cup found a potential replacement, and with a bit of swapping and borrowing of parts from both my machine and the donor arm, it's now fitted









It works well, is anti burn, so cool to the touch and looks better too I think

for others thinking of doing this:

I had to retain parts

FC194E (lower half of water tap, with shower built in, is transferable to new arm, and is better)

FC221D (large nut to secure it all... you can use your existing one, if you can get the tap to unscrew from its narrowest point, or get yourself a new nut, they are cheap)

FC222E/M (small o-ring, which is now a nylon cup in the base of the nut that the ball joint presses against)

FC222F/M (small metal washer to protect the top of the nylon cup)

FC222C (spring)

FC222G (large washer)

from page 11 of http://www.fracino.com/uploads/CHERUB%20SPARE%20PARTS%20MANUAL%202008.pdf

I started by removing the old setup from the cherub springs, washers and all. You need to keep a hold of all of the above parts.

I then unscrewed the ball joint from the new arm, fed it through the nut and then re-attached the ball joint to the arm. Its much easier to do at this stage, so do it









Next its a simple matter of re-assembling. so put the nylon cup/o-ring back on top of the ball joint, followed by the small washer. Then the spring and then put the large washer on top before screwing it back onto your fracino.

Last thing to note is that the new arm comes with its own spout. Its ok, but the fracino one actually has a nice shower head on it. So you just unscrew the bottom half of the water spout and put your fracino one on. Its a straight swap.

I think Michael will be able to chime in with the exact make of the arm.


----------



## chree (Feb 13, 2013)

That looks great, really makes the machine look more balanced. It's one of my few gripes with the Cherub (the joke of a drip tray in the SS model being the other), although you do eventually get used to the scalding water after you've turned the tap on too fast a few times and it splashes up onto your hand!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

mmm... that does look like a good improvement. I have a separate post about a dripping water tap and I have just received the valve service kit and may think about doing this at the same time. Whats that arm Michael?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I think it might be an Exobar one? But Michael will know for sure


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

It's not an Expobar, not sure which brand it is exactly. It's a fairly generic part though. I will see if there are more in stock and happy to supply to any members if so. Will confirm price once I know availability too.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

It's pretty darn well made for a generic part









Nice anti burn lining, good finish and it fits perfectly


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Just wish the steam arm was anti burn. Fallen for that so many times. Looks a good job mate. I dont use the tap much so prob wont bother changing it; but kudos for the improvement


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I use it for warming cups up. And for wetting the cloth that I clean the steam arm with









I also make the odd Americano and don't want my hand to be burned haha


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Didn't the heavenly used to have a longer water spout? Maybe fracino can still supply these


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Longer, but still pretty useless IMHO as you can't move the spout out from under the tap. The short spouts work on the pro machines with the big overhang and handles miles away from the tap. But not on these domestic ones


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thats a nice modification and does improve the balance of the machine. I haven't had issues with the stubby tap but I may consider changing mine.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Looks great - interested!


----------

